# Where's the best accessory shop?



## 108733 (Dec 13, 2007)

...for general motorhome accessories - i.e. the stuff you'd need if you'd never had a motorhome before and one was on order!!

I'm not talking about websites - I'm talking about somewhere you can wander round and look at stuff.

Many thanks.

Bazil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Bazil said:


> ...for general motorhome accessories - i.e. the stuff you'd need if you'd never had a motorhome before and one was on order!!
> 
> I'm not talking about websites - I'm talking about somewhere you can wander round and look at stuff.
> 
> ...


Bazil,

Depends on where you are ! We have something like 10,000 sguare feet to wander round if your down our way.

Regards


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The best one is the one most convenient to get to. My powers of telepathy prevent me saying more.

Dave


----------



## 108733 (Dec 13, 2007)

Where isn't the issue - I can get pretty much anywhere!

However, let's put it this way.

*No more than 3 hours drive from Cambridge!*


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Leave your credit cards at home on your first visit otherwise you will buy things you will *never* use

Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Bazil said:


> Where isn't the issue - I can get pretty much anywhere!
> 
> However, let's put it this way.
> 
> *No more than 3 hours drive from Cambridge!*


With a following wind you might just make it to us!!

:wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The Peterborough East of England showground National Motorhome show beats any dealer!  25th - 27th April 

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Nothing special really close to you but if you want range and are prepared to travel, Towsure in Sheffield probably have the best range in the country and a website and mail order catalogue.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

peedee said:


> The Peterborough East of England showground National Motorhome show beats any dealer!  25th - 27th April
> 
> peedee


Nice one Peedee, we will be there!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just remember jcm that he will have to come past another dealer on the A21 before you at Hurst green that has a good shop.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> just remember jcm that he will have to come past another dealer on the A21 before you at Hurst green that has a good shop.
> 
> cabby


Thanks Cabby, since when was I afraid of a little competition.

You forgot about dear Mr Browns stealth tax as well on the A21, the speed camera!!

Regards


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bazil

For general accessories one of the best companies is O learys. Massive range and always very competitive pricing.

You will find normally find them at the Peterborough show or their store is in Lincolnshire I think.



stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

O'Learys are in Beverly ,Yorkshire 

We will come and say hi JCM as we will be plying our wares at Peterborough 


Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi Bazil

O'Leary Motorhomes 314 Hull Road
Plaxton Bridge Road
Woodmansey
East Riding of Yorkshire HU17 0RS

Telephone 01482 868632

Mobile 07860 449303

email
[email protected]

THE ONLY PROBLEM AT O'LEARYS is that it is a rather pokey shop and not very good to look around unless you know what you want and ask for it you may NEVER find it,but having said that it takes some beating on price!!!
to look around Towsure is a big wharehouse type shop/there are a few not omly at sheffield--- I still get you buy a load of stuff you will not use :lol: 
terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Accessory*

Hi

Many items are sold in Motorhome/Caravan accessory shops that can be purchased in other stores - often at a lower price. One good example is rubber matting to line your cupboards in order to prevent the contents sliding about. This stuff costs £1 per roll at Poundland. It can cost treble that at a motorhome accessory shop.

Take a note also re Halfords. They sell a range of extras - such as toilet chemicals and so on.

Finally, most of my extras as from ASDA, Woolworths and so on. Large plastic boxes with lids - on offer at ASDA at three for a fiver.

As mentioned, Towsure have a good range on display. I also like to have a browse at Lowdhams now and again.

Russell


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

*Norwich Camping & leisure*

http://www.norwich-camping.co.uk/

See website for location etc. Their stock is much larger than on website. Warehouse (actually nearer greenhouse) style layout.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> The Peterborough East of England showground National Motorhome show beats any dealer!  25th - 27th April
> 
> peedee


Hi Pete,

Not these days, when the shows first started there were bargains to be had but the high price of stands these days has put paid to most of it.

These days there's too many shows, at Stratford last year many small traders did not even cover there stand costs.

Don


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

O learys are here at Shepton. Very impressed they have travelled all this way. We needed a new handle for the bathroom. Lovely lady took it off a complete unit costing £6.99 and sold it to me for £1   


stew


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Camping International*

Camping International at Gillingham, Kent is absolutely huge. However most of the stuff can be obtained from the Pound Shop, Asda, Woolworths and the like. Don't buy stuff cos you think you may need it, wait until you know that you can't do without it. Maybe a good new thread would be for items that you purchased but never used. 12v fan. portable vacuum cleaner etc.

Allan


----------



## 108733 (Dec 13, 2007)

Many thanks to all who replied.

I guess part of the difficulty of being a complete beginner is that we don't really know what we really DO need and we don't really know what we really DON'T need either!! It extremely easy to go a little mad!!

I like the idea of the "what have you never used" thread - I'll do that now!! It could save me a fortune!!


----------

